# I there such a thing as condensed muscle?



## msoper (Jul 2, 2002)

I was wondering if there was such a thing as condensed muscle.  I have noticed before that some slim runner types with small muscles can lift as much as or sometimes more than some of the large muscled lifter types?  How can these samller mucles lift the same as larger ones?

Are the runners muslces more compact or somthing? Is it the cardio?  Alot of these runner also play soccor.  So they do a ton of running.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2002)

Here's a simple answer:  *size does not always equal strength*.


----------



## LAM (Jul 2, 2002)

there are many variables that ultimately determine strength...


----------



## msoper (Jul 2, 2002)

Like what?
Genetics, etc.?


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 2, 2002)

One of the most important is neurological IMO...if your body does not think it can lift a weight or know how to properly then it is much harder.


----------



## msoper (Jul 2, 2002)

Is there any way to improve this IMO?
What does that stand for anyway?


----------



## LAM (Jul 2, 2002)

regarding your question about condensed muscle...

muscle density varies from person to person.  it is why 2 persons with the same stats and bf% can look completely different as one person can have a much higher muscle density in that they have a much greater volume of muscle fibers in a given area as compaired to the other...


----------



## Robboe (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Here's a simple answer:  *size does not always equal strength*.



But generally speaking, a larger muscle is a stronger one (unless something has gone wrong).

variables:

Biomechanics, muscle mass, muscle make up eg fibre types, CNS, glycogen (not a very big player though) there's some others that escape me right now.


----------



## LAM (Jul 2, 2002)

muscle, ligament and tendon tensile strength are some other variables...


----------



## Mudge (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Here's a simple answer:  *size does not always equal strength*.



Yep, you've got 173 pound guys benching 600 pounds so 

Different runner types have different muscle types _favored_. Sprinters have fast twitch fibers in a larger %, and long distance runners are favoring slow twitch 'endurance' fibers.


----------



## msoper (Jul 2, 2002)

Yah....my friends father (ex-army and  marines)is about half a foot shorter than me(oh...im 6 foot).....and you wouldnt think him that strong, but when he was in highschool wrestling he weightlifted and he could bench 300+ lbs.  I dont think that he weighed more than 150 lbs. Maybe around 140 or so.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by msoper *_
> Is there any way to improve this IMO?
> What does that stand for anyway?


lol IMO stands for In My Opinion


----------

